# Trump missed his chance..



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

To show that he was a serious candidate when he refuses to refute followers claim about the President

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/09/...g-grid7|legacy|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=-1958261403

I would have respected him more if he took the time to respond the way John McCain did in 2008

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c-Ijky95dc

I find it seriously incredulous that even after 7 years people still firmly believe all the nonsense these people are saying.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 18, 2015)

No chance missed as he agrees with the guy!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 18, 2015)

....just another reason that he is in the 'crazy' category in my estimation.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Either  the people supporting him really don't know what he is... or THEY agree with him.... which is a sad statement about that electorate.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Either  the people supporting him really don't know what he is... or THEY agree with him.... which is a sad statement about that electorate.



A very confused and sad statement about whom?    Either the people supporting HIM....which Him?   Really don't know what HE.....which HE?     Or THEY....which THEY?    With HIM....which HIM?    Which is a sad statement about that ELECTORATE.....speaking of WHOM?   

A very confused and useless posting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey... Thanks for the critique!


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Either  the people supporting him really don't know what he is... or THEY agree with him.... which is a sad statement about that electorate.





They agree with him cause they have no idea what he stands for, they thought the  same way about Obama now look at the mess we're in..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> They agree with him cause they have no idea what he stands for, they thought the  same way about Obama now look at the mess we're in..



Yeah... too bad he wasn't able to completely clean up the cesspool W created.


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:
			
		

> Yeah... too bad he wasn't able to completely clean up the cesspool W created.


Original blame for the "cesspool" goes to the 9/11 terrorists. In the midst of chaos and shock in America, W made a mistake when trying to protect America.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hey... Thanks for the critique!



Can you explain just what and who in the comment you made?   Likely not as it makes no sense at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> Can you explain just what and who in the comment you made?   Likely not as it makes no sense at all.




Seriously??   :rofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

There's no need to waste your time QS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There's no need to waste your time QS.



I'm not..


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

Just as I suspected.   No interest in telling anything that makes sense at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Sometime Bob.... it simply makes no sense to talk to a brick wall..


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Either  the people supporting him really don't  know what he is... or THEY agree with him.... which is a sad statement  about that electorate.



That is certainly the truth, on both sentiments.    Some people are just *confused*.




BobF said:


> A very *confused* and sad statement about whom?    Either the people supporting HIM....which Him?   Really don't know what HE.....which HE?     Or THEY....which THEY?    With HIM....which HIM?    Which is a sad statement about that ELECTORATE.....speaking of WHOM?
> 
> A very *confused* and useless posting.



If you are *confused *about QuickSilver's statement then try looking at the thread title, the "HE" being referenced is clearly T-R-U-M-P.


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> To show that he was a serious candidate when he refuses to refute followers claim about the President
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/09/...g-grid7|legacy|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=-1958261403



What a prime example of the impact a punctuation mark can have on the meaning of someone's remark. Trump, caught off guard by the first and inappropriate questioner at his Town Hall Meeting, asked, "We need this question??? The first one??". Then the audience laughed…even they got it. Then he went on to say that "we are looking into it". That was a dismissive answer which I saw as wanting to move on to more appropriate questions because time is of the essence on TV. He should have said, "We'll get to that later in the meeting". But Trump did not "refuse to refute".

You and the media are so eager to hear only what you want to hear. Happens all the time. Speaking of dismissing a question…why are 2 members here refusing to answer Bob's question? It was just a question of clarity. Asking someone to repeat or explain again is how we all learn.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Why didn't he correct the person?   He had every chance to...  Just like John McCain did..   OK... I'll answer my own question.  Trump didn't correct the questioner for one of two reasons..   One being that he didn't want to upset his base following who actually believe that nonsense... or two, that he actually believes that crap himself.   Neither option says very much for Trump.

At least John McCain.. who by the way, I do not agree with in the least on most of his ideology,  had the honor and the class to set the record straight about his opponent.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

> You and the media are so eager to hear only what you want to hear.



Lara, it's what he didn't say, in effect by not correcting the ignorant one, he agreed with him or at least gave approval to the statement.


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why didn't he correct the person?   He had every chance to.


You mean you're asking me to clarify what I already said, just like Bob asked you? Sure, I don't mind at all. I said, "That was [Trump's] dismissive answer which I saw as wanting to move on to more appropriate questions because time is of the essence on TV." He should have clarified that he would get back to it later. I would imagine Trump wanted a little time to think before he speaks as that's a hot topic, and he didn't want to be misunderstood not misquoted as happens all too often.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2015)

> Speaking of dismissing a question…why are 2 members here refusing to answer Bob's question? It was just a question of clarity



umm hmm. :wink:

Sometimes people get all defensive and huffy, say "geesh" and leave the thread when someone simply asks a question for clarification. (I don't think that happened here....not that I can see.) What I see here in this thread is that BobF rattled off several questions then said someone's post was useless.  That goes beyond simply asking a question, that's an insult.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> umm hmm. :wink:
> 
> Sometimes people get all defensive and huffy, say "geesh" and leave the thread when someone simply asks a question for clarification. (I don't think that happened here....not that I can see.) What I see here in this thread is that BobF rattled off several questions then said someone's post was useless.  That goes beyond simply asking a question, that's an insult.


Since it doesn't affect you, why the need to stir the pot?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2015)

And then sometimes a person doesn't know the answer. So they flounce out. (Instead of just saying "I don't know" or "I'll check and come back later" or even "I was mistaken".


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Lara said:


> You mean you're asking me to clarify what I already said, just like Bob asked you? Sure, I don't mind at all. I said, "That was [Trump's] dismissive answer which I saw as wanting to move on to more appropriate questions because time is of the essence on TV." He should have clarified that he would get back to it later. I would imagine Trump wanted a little time to think before he speaks as that's a hot topic, and he didn't want to be misunderstood not misquoted as happens all too often.




I wasn't asking YOU to clarify anything... simply answer a question.    It is doubtful Trump wanted time to think about anything given how strongly he expressed his birtherism in the past.   NOW he had the chance to either agree with it.. or deny it..  and chose to ignore it.  I believe for fear of alienating the following he has..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

No AC...   I have no idea what the thread I started is about... that's why I can't answer...  lol!...  Sometimes questions are so ridiculous they don't deserve an answer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> That is certainly the truth, on both sentiments.    Some people are just *confused*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah... a matter of going back and looking at the OP would have cleared that up.. or perhaps viewing the attached video... ain't nobody but The Donald.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Lara, it's what he didn't say, in effect by not correcting the ignorant one, he agreed with him or at least gave approval to the statement.



He fielded another question about the Federal government confiscating land and extracting fees from landowners at gunpoint...   Avoided answering that too.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No AC... I have no idea what the thread I started is about... that's why I can't answer... lol!... Sometimes questions are so ridiculous they don't deserve an answer.



Wasn't referring to you, but :shrug: fair enough. (I meant that I've seen it happen in general.)

But yes, many times I am asked something that is just plain ridiculous and/or there's an obvious hidden agenda so I don't answer.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

I read all since my post and see nothing of admission to having posted a stupid point.   Did not expect one either as some just have no idea of what is going on in this world if it isn't far left thinking entirely.

There is a middle of the road and some OK conservative ideas also.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> I read all since my post and see nothing of admission to having posted a stupid point.   Did not expect one either as some just have no idea of what is going on in this world if it isn't far left thinking entirely.
> 
> There is a middle of the road and some OK conservative ideas also.



What "stupid" point are you referring to Bob?   Trump declined to respond to a question about Obama being a Muslim and running camps designed to train them to kill Americans..   So not sure what you are confused about.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What "stupid" point are you referring to Bob?   Trump declined to respond to a question about Obama being a Muslim and running camps designed to train them to kill Americans..   So not sure what you are confused about.



See, it is your admission that you cannot follow the discussion on this thread.   I posted a HE, HIM, whatever that you just trashed out and called my bad post.   Your problem if you can not read and understand real English and understand that you are not anyone perfect on this forum as you are no better than I or anyone else posting on this forum.   It would be nice to see you accept others inputs without trashing them one way or another.   Go back to ignoring my posts as that made more sense to me than your mixed up responses that say nothing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Unbelievable...reported.


*BobF* 

                View Profile             
                View Forum Posts             
                Private Message             
                Add as Contact             







                                                                                     Senior Member                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































Join DateApr 2014LocationArizona, USAPosts1,554





 Originally Posted by *QuickSilver* 

 
What "stupid" point are you referring to Bob?   Trump declined to respond to a question about Obama being a Muslim and running camps designed to train them to kill Americans..   So not sure what you are confused about.





> See, it is your admission that you cannot follow the discussion on this thread.   I posted a HE, HIM, whatever that you just trashed out and called my bad post.   Your problem if you can not read and understand real English and understand that you are not anyone perfect on this forum as you are no better than I or anyone else posting on this forum.   It would be nice to see you accept others inputs without trashing them one way or another.   Go back to ignoring my posts as that made more sense to me than your mixed up responses that say nothing.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

Now that was really a confusing post you put up.   Why so much personal stuff posted and it makes no sense at all.

Best you go have a cool off shower before you come back with more trash like this.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

BobF said:


> Now that was really a confusing post you put up.   Why so much personal stuff posted and it makes no sense at all.
> 
> Best you go have a cool off shower before you come back with more trash like this.



Bob, it's you who is confused.  She posted no personal "stuff" and what she did post makes perfect sense.  As to your snide remark about showers, that is over the line.  I ordinarily ignore you because you are always lost in the flow of comments but sometimes I have to step in with my opinion.  I just did that and I hope it hasn't "confused" you further.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob, it's you who is confused.  She posted no personal "stuff" and what she did post makes perfect sense.  As to your snide remark about showers, that is over the line.  I ordinarily ignore you because you are always lost in the flow of comments but sometimes I have to step in with my opinion.  I just did that and I hope it hasn't "confused" you further.




I've reported his posts... He has gone over the line...    And I think we should ALL ignore him from now on.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

When you refuse to respond in a good and fair way I use the same nasty and inconsiderate ways in response.   So now I am the bad guy.   I asked you a question and never got an answer but that is OK in your mind but I consider it a refusal to come out honestly and answer my questions.   Oh well, I have now been reported to the truant officer I guess.   According to some that no longer post here, there is a reason and it was about certain others that think they own the forum.   I wish I could recall their names and have them return and tell their stories.   But I can't and will just have to wait for what ever you want to happen.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Bob, this is my last post to you.  You NEVER have a point or subject yet you call others post trash, etc.  I don't know if you even grasp the meaning in many of these posts.  I don't say this to hurt your feelings but honestly, I won't post to you anymore.  Carry on....


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob, this is my last post to you.  You NEVER have a point or subject yet you call others post trash, etc.  I don't know if you even grasp the meaning in many of these posts.  I don't say this to hurt your feelings but honestly, I won't post to you anymore.  Carry on....



It seems you posted this comment some time before.    I just can not understand where you are coming from as l understand all of us have a right to post on this forum.   We don't have to only post what certain folks like or in certain styles.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Bob, it's you who is confused. She posted no personal "stuff" and what she did post makes perfect sense. As to your snide remark about showers, that is over the line. I ordinarily ignore you because you are always lost in the flow of comments but sometimes *I have to step in *with my opinion. I just did that and I hope it hasn't "confused" you further.




Since it doesn't affect you, why the need to stir the pot?

Never mind.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

Lord-a-mighty......     Trump agreed to take questions.... First question was,  and I'm paraphrasing,  "Since we all know our current president is a Muslim and not even born in this country, it's a known fact that he is supporting camps for terrorists that are being trained to kill us... When are we going to get rid of them?"     Trump said he would "take a look at that".    NOW... any sane person would agree that he was not disagreeing with the questioner..   He missed the chance to say that "NO our president is NOT a Muslim.. and he is NOT supporting terrorist training camps"    WHY?   because he either 1. believes it... OR   2. doesn't want to alienate the nut-jobs that believe it and are supporting him..     I really don't know how much  clearer I am make it..

I also posted a video of McCain doing just that in 2008....   I can respect McCain.. even though I disagree with him... Trump I cannot..   I don't know how much clearer I can make that.    I'm not sure where the confusion comes in.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 18, 2015)

This just may be the end of Trump

http://www.politicususa.com/2015/09/18/coward-donald-trump-hiding-birther-backlash-grows.html

As criticism is mounting over Donald Trump’s refusal to condemn his supporters birther remarks about President Obama, Trump backed out of a candidate forum at the last minute with the excuse that he has a “business deal” closing.The Hill reported:_Donald Trump is cancelling his appearance Friday evening at a major campaign stop for the GOP’s presidential field in South Carolina as he faces criticism from Republican and Democratic presidential candidates over his failure to address claims that President Obama s a Muslim and “not even an American.

”__Trump’s campaign announced in a statement Friday he no longer plans to speak at the Heritage Action Presidential Forum at the Bon Secours Arena in Greenville.

__“Mr. Trump has a significant business transaction that was expected to close Thursday,” it said in a statement._Donald Trump is proving that there is no spine behind his bluster. Instead of facing the music for his birtherism, Trump has gone into hiding. The excuse that Trump had to back out of a big public event at the last minute because of a business deal closing doesn’t wash, because Donald Trump has business deals closing all of the time.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Lord-a-mighty......     Trump agreed to take questions.... First question was,  and I'm paraphrasing,  "Since we all know our current president is a Muslim and not even born in this country, it's a known fact that he is supporting camps for terrorists that are being trained to kill us... When are we going to get rid of them?"     Trump said he would "take a look at that".    NOW... any sane person would agree that he was not disagreeing with the questioner..   He missed the chance to say that "NO our president is NOT a Muslim.. and he is NOT supporting terrorist training camps"    WHY?   because he either 1. believes it... OR   2. doesn't want to alienate the nut-jobs that believe it and are supporting him..     I really don't know how much  clearer I am make it..
> 
> I also posted a video of McCain doing just that in 2008....   I can respect McCain.. even though I disagree with him... Trump I cannot..   I don't know how much clearer I can make that.    I'm not sure where the confusion comes in.



Please tell me you're kidding- did Trump really fail to respond to the evil filth; his silence is telling.

Sounds like the simple minded drivel that Rush Limbaugh would put out on his radio show.   What's more disturbing- what kind of person would believe this kind of filth???

I fear for the future of America when I see such hate talk accepted in public discourse.    I must say though, we as a nation survived and our decency survived the era when groups like the KKK were accepted as "respectable" .

It's all about good and evil, we always have a choice to embrace good and reject evil.


----------



## BobF (Sep 18, 2015)

Big problem for me was the fact that I did not watch the so called debates.   They won't be worth watching till next spring.

But I did ask a question of one of our posters that made no sense to me.   I got a batch of crap for that simple question and never an answer.   Sure a nice friendly bunch of folks on here.   Still don't understand how a pointless post is considered do be OK.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 18, 2015)

> A graphic comparing the facial expressions Donald Trump made last night at the GOP debate on CNN with those of serial killer Charles Manson’s “I’m nobody” interview has gone viral.
> 
> Last night during the debate, the internet was abuzz with Trump’s priceless, candid reactions to his opponent’s statements.



Source: heavy.com/news


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Please tell me you're kidding- did Trump really fail to respond to the evil filth; his silence is telling.
> 
> Sounds like the simple minded drivel that Rush Limbaugh would put out on his radio show.   What's more disturbing- what kind of person would believe this kind of filth???
> 
> ...



Yet when asked, many of the other candidates refuse to answer whether they believe President Obama to be a Christian.  They dance around it, but never come out and say what they believe.. 

If you think about it though.. Trump has accomplished something with this..  All you hear, on all the news shows is talk about this latest Trump incident.  They aren't talking about any other candidate... Carly Fiorina is off the front page.  Everyone is analyzing and discussing TRUMP.... that's what he wants.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

Breaking.... just minutes ago.... Trump responds after 24 hrs silence



​

*Donald J. Trump* ‏@realDonaldTrump  9m9 minutes agoManhattan, NY
If someone made a nasty or controversial statement about me to the president, do you really think he would come to my rescue? No chance!
*653 retweets**1,289 favorites*
Reply

 Retweet
*653*

 Favorite
*1.3K*

 More



​

​

*Donald J. Trump* ‏@realDonaldTrump  15m15 minutes agoManhattan, NY
This is the first time in my life that I have caused controversy by NOT saying something.
*906 retweets**1,816 favorites*
Reply

 Retweet
*906*

 Favorite
*1.8K*

 More



​

​

*Donald J. Trump* ‏@realDonaldTrump  21m21 minutes agoManhattan, NY
Am I morally obligated to defend the president every time somebody says something bad or controversial about him? I don't think so!

​


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

The problem DONALD  is that what this person said about the President is UNTRUE.. and inflammatory.. you SHOULD have spoken up.  However, it probably would have cost you your whackobird following..


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> What a prime example of the impact a punctuation mark can have on the meaning of someone's remark. Trump, caught off guard by the first and inappropriate questioner at his Town Hall Meeting, asked, "We need this question??? The first one??". Then the audience laughed…even they got it. Then he went on to say that "we are looking into it". That was a dismissive answer which I saw as wanting to move on to more appropriate questions...


It's obvious the opening questioner at the Town Hall meeting was planted in the audience to provoke Trump into saying something that would lose voters. This is the second time an aggressive person has opened a forum with a provoking question. Trump isn't stupid…he sees exactly what they're doing so he treated it as it was deserved.



QuickSilver said:


> ...when asked, many of the other candidates refuse to answer whether they believe President Obama to be a Christian. They dance around it, but never come out and say what they believe..


Christians don't usually try to answer the question, "Is Obama a Christian" because they know that only God knows the answer to that. God tells us "By their fruits ye shall know them" but the ultimate judgement is God's because he says, "Judge not lest ye be judged". I don't know if he's a Christian but here's what I do know: 

Barack Hussein Obama, as a child, was raised by a family with Muslim roots. Obama did not "become a Christian" until after he became politically involved. At that time, he joined the United Church of Christ in Chicago, led by Rev. Jeremiah Wright, which is seen by most as a Separatist Movement group because all focus is on Black issues. Their doctrine was long and detailed about just Blacks…not anyone else and not Jesus Christ. Oprah was also a member there. Wright said of the Obamas, "Church is not their thing. It never was their thing". When the nation realized this, Obama left. 

In lieu of all the hype that Trump should have "corrected" the Barack Hussein Obama/muslim question, I decided to google the question, "Is Obama Muslim" and this was the only video on the page. But why does it matter at this point whether he is or isn't since his 8 year term is almost complete? What's done is done. His term is almost over anyway.
This video is a small part of why there is a growing number believing that Obama is Muslim. By the way, what is wrong with being Muslim? Why hide it? Because it won't get you elected to be President in America? Well, true, and at the time Obama ran, 9/11 was fresh on the minds of all and "Hussein" was a scary name. In the video, Obama says he's Muslim once and alludes to it many other times. I assume this is why Christians look askance:

*Barack Hussein Obama Admits He's a Muslim:
*






*Here is Obama's pastor…uncontrollably aggressive:
*


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

Kool Aid is a powerful beverage...


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice cop out…lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

No... but I think I see the reason you believe you are a Republican.


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No... but I think I see the reason you believe you are a Republican.


Wrong again, YOU think I'm Republican. I'm not Democrat either. On voting day I'll vote for whomever I want to….try it, it's freeing lol. Right now I like one democrat and two republicans…and that's because I can. I don't need a label to dictate who I am. Peace, love, dove….ha


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

You seem so angry all the time...:shrug:


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

No one has ever told me that before online or off. Not true. You must be having a difficult time refuting my post..lol. This thread is actually the meanest thread I've ever read in SFs. I'm just trying to post the facts so everyone will stop arguing and sabotaging characters.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

Not having any trouble at all Lara.... I'm just cutting you some slack..   I have a better understanding of what is motivating you now and I'm simply NOT going there..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Lara,  Do me a favor and replay and listen carefully to what the President actually says in the miss-titled video where it falsely states he admits to being a Muslim!!  Not one time does he admit any such thing.  It is an example of haters taking a video and describing it as something it clearly is not.  You replay it, listen to what he actually says you will agree he did not state he was a Muslim.


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

I actually watched it twice before posting it. Obama does admit it once and the other times are suggestive or supportive of the fact…quoting the Koran, praising Islam, etc. That doesn't mean I believe that he's a muslim. Maybe he misspoke. I always like to give people the benefit of the doubt. But I do believe he said what he said because it's on the video…hard to deny that. I think the video is harsh and I don't like watching it either but after seeing this thread, I felt it needed to be posted. I even received some reputation marks like "Bravo!".


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Please *quote the words* he spoke admitting he is or was a Muslim.*  Just the actual words*.  BTW there are always some who award positive reputations but fail to post support.  I get many as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> In the video, Obama says he's Muslim once and alludes to it many other times. I assume this is why Christians look askance:
> *Barack Hussein Obama Admits He's a Muslim:
> *



Seems like this highly edited trash has been around since the beginning of President Obama's _first _term in office, can't believe some are still grasping onto it...so sad.  Even if he was a Muslim...so what?? I wonder what the religion was of the hateful person who did the malicious editing of this video.  Anyone who cares, can read what was cut, edited out and what was really said by our President.  http://www.factcheck.org/2009/12/truth-on-the-cutting-room-floor/


*Summary*

A widely viewed video seems to show President Obama stating that he is a Muslim. It is false, and the product of dishonest editing.
Although it is titled "Obama Admits He Is A Muslim," the president in fact has admitted no such thing. The video edits and twists his actual words, sometimes turning what were denials into false confessions. For example, it edits out the words "I’m a Christian" from one quote and "my Christian faith" from another. It shows him quoting from the Quran, but snips out his quotes from the Bible and the Talmud.

Although the video gives no citations and no dates, we have tracked down the full quotes from the various appearances. In the Analysis section that follows, we take the video section by section, comparing the edited quotes and graphics with the full reality of what Obama actually said.
We doubt many will take this nasty bit of misrepresentation seriously. Nevertheless, it provides an interesting case study of malicious editing.

*Analysis*

We’ve received many queries about this video, which has amassed more than 1 million views since it was posted Aug. 7. It is titled "Obama Admits He Is A Muslim" and is just over nine-and-a-half minutes long. It blends edited snippets of Obama’s own words from various appearances as a candidate and as president, with on-screen graphics giving the editorial opinions of the video’s creator.

"Obama’s Muslim Roots"

​The first section opens with a portion of the address the president gave April 6, 2009, to the Turkish Parliament in Ankara.

Edited quote: Many other Americans have Muslims in their families or have lived in a Muslim-majority country — I know, because I am one of them.

Full quote: The United States has been enriched by Muslim Americans. Many other Americans have Muslims in their families or have lived in a Muslim-majority country — I know, because I am one of them.

​When Obama says "I am one of them," he was speaking not of Muslims but of "other" Americans. He was making a distinction between Muslim Americans and _non-_Muslims who either have Muslim relatives or have lived in a country (such as Turkey) where the population is predominately Muslim.

The video next shows a snippet of a speech Obama gave June 4 at Cairo University in Egypt.

Edited quote: My father came from a Kenyan family that includes generations of Muslims. As a boy, I spent several years in Indonesia and heard the call of the azaan [call to prayer] at the break of dawn and at the fall of dusk.

Full quote: I’m a Christian, but my father came from a Kenyan family that includes generations of Muslims. As a boy, I spent several years in Indonesia and heard the call of the azaan at the break of dawn and at the fall of dusk.

​Far from admitting he’s a Muslim, Obama says "I’m a Christian." But the video’s creator leaves that on the cutting room floor.

The video continues with a later selection from the Cairo speech:

Edited quote: So I have known Islam on three continents before coming to the region where it was first revealed. That experience guides my conviction

Full quote: So I have known Islam on three continents before coming to the region where it was first revealed. That experience guides my conviction that partnership between America and Islam must be based on what Islam is, not what it isn’t.

​The edited version invites the viewer to think that Obama was saying that his own _religious_"conviction" is based on personal experiences in Islamic countries. But the full quote shows Obama was talking about a different sort of conviction: his belief that Americans shouldn’t be guided by false notions about the Muslim faith.

The video then gives a truncated version of an exchange between Obama and ABC News’ George Stephanopoulos from Sept. 7, 2008:

Edited Quote — Obama: You’re absolutely right that John McCain has not talked about my Muslim faith

​Full Quote — Obama: You’re absolutely right that John McCain has not talked about my Muslim faith and you’re absolutely right that that has not …

Stephanopoulos (interrupting): Your Christian faith.

Obama: My Christian faith. Well, what I’m saying …

Stephanopoulos (interrupting): Connections, right.

Obama (continuing) is that he hasn’t suggested that I’m a Muslim, and I think that his campaign upper echelons have not either. What I think is fair to say is that coming out of the Republican camp, there have been efforts to suggest that perhaps I’m not what who I say I am when it comes to my faith, something which I find deeply offensive, and that has been going on for a pretty long time.

​The reference to "my Muslim faith" was widely described at the time as a gaffe. _The Washington Times_ reported it as a "slip of the tongue." By leaving out the words "my Christian faith," the video dishonestly attempts to reverse the meaning of what Obama was saying.

This section of the video closes with an on-screen graphic that slightly mangles a _New York Times_ article from March 6, 2007, by columnist Nicholas Kristof.

Video: In a 2007 interview with the New York Times, Obama recited the Muslim call to prayer in a perfect Arabic accent, and then went on to say that the Muslim call to prayer was "the prettiest sound on earth."

Actual NYT passage: Mr. Obama recalled the opening lines of the Arabic call to prayer, reciting them with a first-rate accent. In a remark that seemed delightfully uncalculated (it’ll give Alabama voters heart attacks), Mr. Obama described the call to prayer as “one of the prettiest sounds on Earth at sunset."

​The video exaggerates. Kristof actually described Obama’s accent as "first rate" but not "perfect." And Obama said the call to prayer is "one of" the prettiest sounds, not the prettiest of all. These distortions are minor, but still part of a systematic misrepresentation of the record.


"Obama Quotes from the Koran"

​The second section, called "Obama quotes from the Koran," shows Obama quoting from Islam’s holy book during his Cairo speech. What is not apparent from the edited version is that the president was telling his mostly Muslim audience that terrorists violate moral principles taught by the Quran. The video also edits out Obama’s references to the Bible and the Talmud as it strains to make the case that he’s a Muslim.

Edited quote: As the holy Quran tells us … The holy Quran teaches that … the holy Quran tells us … and the holy Quran also says . .

Actual Passages:
Obama: As the holy Quran tells us, "Be conscious of God and speak always the truth." That is what I will try to do today — to speak the truth as best I can, humbled by the task before us, and firm in my belief that the interests we share as human beings are far more powerful than the forces that drive us apart.

Obama: Indeed, none of us should tolerate these extremists. They have killed in many countries. They have killed people of different faiths — but more than any other, they have killed Muslims. Their actions are irreconcilable with the rights of human beings, the progress of nations, and with Islam. The Holy Koran teaches that whoever kills an innocent is as — it is as if he has killed all mankind. And the Holy Koran also says whoever saves a person, it is as if he has saved all mankind.

Obama: We have the power to make the world we seek, but only if we have the courage to make a new beginning, keeping in mind what has been written.

The holy Quran tells us, "O mankind! We have created you male and a female; and we have made you into nations and tribes so that you may know one another."
The Talmud tells us: "The whole of the Torah is for the purpose of promoting peace."

The holy Bible tells us, "Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God."


​"Obama Praises and Glorifies Islam"

​This section begins with a passage that is accurate enough, but does not make clear that Obama was addressing leaders of a predominately Muslim ally, Turkey. It is from his April 6 address to the Turkish Parliament.

Obama: We will convey our deep appreciation for the Islamic faith, which has done so much over the centuries to shape the world.​That is followed by excerpts from a March 19 video address the White House released on the Internet, in which Obama praised the "culture" of Iran and called it a "great civilization." 

What’s edited out is that Obama was speaking on Nowruz, the traditional first day of the year on the Persian calendar. Nowruz originated in the Zoroastrian religion and had been celebrated for more than a century before Islam arrived in what is now Iran. Although Obama referred to the "Islamic Republic of Iran" — the present-day official name of the country — he was offering no praise or glorification of the Islamic religion, but rather praising the more ancient Persian culture of Iran.

Edited quote: I would like to speak directly to the people and leaders of the Islamic Republic of Iran … your great and celebrated culture. Over many centuries your art, your music, literature and innovation have made the world a better and more beautiful place. … We know that you are a great civilization, and your accomplishments have earned the respect of the United States and the world.

​Full quote: Today I want to extend my very best wishes to all who are celebrating Nowruz around the world. This holiday is both an ancient ritual and a moment of renewal, and I hope that you enjoy this special time of year with friends and family.
In particular, I would like to speak directly to the people and leaders of the Islamic Republic of Iran. Nowruz is just one part of your great and celebrated culture. Over many centuries your art, your music, literature and innovation have made the world a better and more beautiful place. Here in the United States our own communities have been enhanced by the contributions of Iranian Americans. We know that you are a great civilization, and your accomplishments have earned the respect of the United States and the world.

​"Obama Defends Islam"

​This whole section relies on excerpts of the Cairo speech. In none of them does Obama say he himself is a Muslim. This quote leaves out some context:

Edited quote: For instance, in the United States, rules on charitable giving have made it harder for Muslims to fulfill their religious obligation. That’s why I’m committed to working with American Muslims to ensure that they can fulfill zakat. …  It is important for Western countries to avoid impeding Muslim citizens from practicing religion as they see fit.

​Obama was defending freedom of religion — not Islam as such. At one point he said Western countries shouldn’t dictate what clothes a Muslim woman should wear, for example. The video continues:

Edited quote:And I consider it part of my responsibility as president of the United States to fight against negative stereotypes of Islam wherever they appear.​That’s fair enough. But Obama went on to attack Muslim stereotypes of the U.S. 

The video left that on the cutting room floor:

Omitted quote: But that same principle must apply to Muslim perceptions of America. (Applause.) Just as Muslims do not fit a crude stereotype, America is not the crude stereotype of a self-interested empire. The United States has been one of the greatest sources of progress that the world has ever known.


​"Obama Declares America to be a Muslim Nation"

​Obama is never shown saying the U.S. is "a Muslim nation." Instead, we see a clip from a June 28, 2007, keynote address at a "Call to Renewal" conference sponsored by the liberal Christian group Sojourners.

Edited quote: We are no longer a Christian nation.

Full Quote: Whatever we once were, we are no longer a Christian nation – at least, not just. We are also a Jewish nation, a Muslim nation, a Buddhist nation, and a Hindu nation, and a nation of nonbelievers.

​Obama was saying the U.S. is a nation of many faiths, but by dropping the word "just," the edited version changes the quote’s meaning. That is followed by more misleading editing of a clip from an April 6, 2009, press conference in Turkey:

Edited quote: We do not consider ourselves a Christian nation.

Full quote: And I’ve said before that one of the great strengths of the United States is — although as I mentioned, we have a very large Christian population, we do not consider ourselves a Christian nation or a Jewish nation or a Muslim nation; we consider ourselves a nation of citizens who are bound by ideals and a set of values.

​The video then shows three excerpts from the Cairo address and one from the Turkish Parliament speech in which he described the impact Muslims and Islam have made on the U.S.Obama (in Turkey): The United States has been enriched by Muslim Americans.
Obama (In Cairo): Since our founding, American Muslims have enriched the United States. … Islam has always been a part of America’s story. … There is a mosque in every state in our union, and over 1,200 mosques within our borders.

​All that is accurate enough, but all it amounts to is paying respect to the religion of others. Obama wasn’t embracing Islam as his own faith.

The video then shows a clip from an interview Obama gave June 1, 2009, with a French TV station:

Obama: One of the points I want to make is, if you actually took the number of Muslim Americans, we’d be one of the largest Muslim countries in the world.​Here, it is the president who is wrong — as we reported a couple of days after the interview. The U.S. does have perhaps 2 million Muslims who attend mosques, and the total Muslim population of the U.S. has been estimated at 6 million or 7 million. But that’s tiny compared with countries such as Indonesia or Pakistan. We concluded that the U.S. probably doesn’t even rank among the top 50 in terms of its Muslim population.

The section then ends by repeating the quote from Cairo where Obama said, "Let there be no doubt, Islam is a part of America."
The next section has no Obama quotes. It features Fox News pundits criticizing the president for a brief "bow" to Saudi King Abdullah bin Abdul Aziz Al-Saud during a visit in London April 1, 2009. The following section shows an old photo of Obama wearing African garb, which the video describes as "Traditional Muslim Dress," during a visit to family members in Kenya as a young man. (The photo is being held up by his half-brother Malik Obama.)


"Obama Visits A Mosque"

​In a section called "Obama Visits A Mosque" he is pictured touring the famed Hagia Sophia in Istanbul, Turkey. The structure actually isn’t a mosque any more: It was converted to a museum in 1935. This favorite tourist destination was originally built as a Christian church by a Byzantine emperor, then converted to a mosque after Istanbul fell to the Ottoman Turks in 1453.
Another section is called "Obama Sides With Islam," but it’s just TV reports from 2008 of Obama’s brief refusal to wear an American flag pin in his lapel. How that equates to siding with Islam is not explained, but in any case Obama reversed that decision early in his presidential campaign and routinely wore a flag pin through the remainder of his campaign.

That section concludes with another edited quote, this one from Obama’s June 4 speech in Cairo:

Edited Quote: [L]et me speak as clearly and as plainly as I can. … America is not — and never will be — at war with Islam.
Full Quote: [L]et me speak as clearly and as plainly as I can about some specific issues that I believe we must finally confront together. The first issue that we have to confront is violent extremism in all of its forms. In Ankara, I made clear that America is not — and never will be — at war with Islam. (Applause.) 

We will, however, relentlessly confront violent extremists who pose a grave threat to our security — because we reject the same thing that people of all faiths reject: the killing of innocent men, women, and children. And it is my first duty as president to protect the American people.

​What the video’s creator cuts out is Obama’s denouncing "violent extremists" before his mostly Muslim audience.


"One of them?"


​The video concludes with footage of a hijacked jetliner striking the World Trade Center’s South Tower on Sept. 11, 2001, followed by a graphic with the words "I am one of them" attributed to "Barack Hussein Obama." But as we noted at the outset, when the president said "I am one of them" to the Turkish Parliament in April, he was referring to Americans with Muslim relatives, not to terrorists.

At the very end, Obama is shown saying "Thank You, and Eid-eh Shoma Mobarak." Although that may have sounded to the video’s creator like some sinister utterance in Arabic, Obama was actually speaking Farsi. And he was saying "Happy New Year to you" at the end of his taped TV remarks to the Iranian people on Nowruz.
_— by Justin Bank and Brooks Jackson_


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

Barack Obama quotes in part….in the video above:

"I have known Islam on 3 continents. That experience guides my conviction"

"McCain has not talked about my muslim faith"…I remember this when it happened and thinking omg, did he just refer to his muslim faith

"We are no longer a Christian Nation"

"Islam is always a part of America"

"We are not at war with Islam and never will be" (relates to 9/11)

"I am one of them" (referring to Muslim culture I think…not religion per se)

Not a quote but the bowing to the Muslim King had never been done before by any president. In fact, no one bows but will nod. It sent a serious message as explained in the video

Refused to wear the American Flag pin during campaigning. Also, did not put his hand over his heart during the pledge like all others were doing in well known pic


*Edit: Sorry Sea Breeze…I was working on this while you posted your comment. I also already mentioned in my post 48, quote, "But why does it matter at this point whether he is or isn't since his 8 year term is almost complete? What's done is done. His term is almost over anyway."

I think this video is resurfacing because of the Town Hall drama. People are googling out of curiosity just as I did. "Is Obama a Muslim".

How reliable is fact check? I'm not familiar with it. I've used Snopes.com before. It may be "cut" but the words are coming out of his mouth as I see it. No one has dubbed it.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why didn't he correct the person?   He had every chance to...  Just like John McCain did..   OK... I'll answer my own question.  Trump didn't correct the questioner for one of two reasons..   One being that he didn't want to upset his base following who actually believe that nonsense... or two, that he actually believes that crap himself.   Neither option says very much for Trump.
> 
> At least John McCain.. who by the way, I do not agree with in the least on most of his ideology,  had the honor and the class to set the record straight about his opponent.



I missed seeing this stuff when it was happening, but I agree that he should have said something to that man making the Muslim comments.  Trump has never been shy for words before, he should have used his assertiveness to show the strength of his character, but instead he showed us what he's made of by remaining silent.  I heard on a conservative talk radio show that his excuse was he couldn't hear the man very well, that's why he didn't challenge the accusation.


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...Trump has never been shy for words before, he should have used his assertiveness to show the strength of his character, but instead he showed us what he's made of by remaining silent.  I heard on a conservative talk radio show that his excuse was he couldn't hear the man very well, that's why he didn't challenge the accusation.


I've lost respect for Trump not thinking before he speaks but this is not one of the battles I'm on board with. Trump heard him very well and responded immediately (not shy) by jokingly questioning "We have to get a question like this??? First one?? The audience laughed too. They got it. So he heard. But it's a lengthy subject that one cannot answer quickly as there are so many things to factor in as barely touched on in post #48. Plus Trump knows what's going on. He knows the the aggressive questioner has another agenda to provoke trump into another drama


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> Barack Obama quotes in part….in the video above:
> 
> "I have known Islam on 3 continents. That experience guides my conviction"
> 
> ...



This stuff was all debunked ages ago.  It bothers me that some are still convinced the lies are truths.  Lara, no hard feelings but you are 100% wrong.  The video is an insult to intelligence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This stuff was all debunked ages ago.  It bothers me that some are still convinced the lies are truths.



Repeat a lie often enough, and people will believe it as the truth, videos and edited remarks like this are very powerful, especially for those with limited news sources and who need to be told what their opinion is...don't think that will ever change in the world.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you, SB, for your post clarifying this....here is Snopes, saying that Obama's Muslim faith video is False....

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/muslimfaith.asp


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> Barack Obama quotes in part….in the video above:
> 
> "I have known Islam on 3 continents. That experience guides my conviction"
> 
> ...




Sorry Sea Breeze…I was working on this post #60 while you posted your #59 comment. I also already mentioned in my post 48 (with the video), quote, "But why does it matter at this point whether he is or isn't since his 8 year term is almost complete? What's done is done." So I agree…why did that perpetrator bring it up in the beginning of the Town Hall Meeting?….because he was planted there just like the immigrant guy in the last one.

I think this video is resurfacing because of the Town Hall drama. People are googling out of curiosity just as I did. "Is Obama a Muslim"

How reliable is fact check? I'm not familiar with it. I've used Snopes.com before. But Obama's words are not dubbed in.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

I am bothered that, even though most know better and the President isn't running for office, some still buy into and believe these falsehoods launched by unscrupulous "dirty trickster republicans".


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I am bothered that, even though most know better and the President isn't running for office, some still buy into and believe these falsehoods launched by unscrupulous "dirty trickster republicans".


Remember, it's not the republicans that disrupted the Town Hall meeting….that guy who blurted out the Muslim stuff was planted there, by a group who want to cause problems for trump just like the immigration guy at the previous one, as I said before


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> Remember, it's not the republicans that disrupted the Town Hall meeting….that guy who blurted out the Muslim stuff was planted there, by a group who want to cause problems for trump just like the immigration guy at the previous one, as I said before



Oh Lara, let's just call it due to total misunderstandings.  Now, you want to speculate about that man (ignorant man) who asked a stupid question.  Who cares where he came from (other than the obvious under a rock)?  It's not his ignorance I am concerned with, it's the posting of absolute false information about the President and then defending the fraud.  The fact that you have blow for blow defended Trump when he clearly heard (by his head nodding) and understood the question but saw fit to let it stand and thus lending his tacit agreement.


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2015)

hmm, well I'm going to the pool. It's been jolly good fun nthego:. Seriously though, I've shared what I found when I googled "is obama a muslim" and now I'm all out of hat tricks lol, and there comes a time to let go here and take a dip in the pool. *handshake*

P.S. It may surprise everyone to know that Trump is almost at the bottom of my list as to who I would support for presidency…especially after his "face" comment to Fiorina. He's only above scott walker, rand paul, and bush. But I still want everyone treated fairly.


.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Have a great swim Lara!  *shake*


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

People that search out these things do so because the WANT to believe it... or believe it already. There have been so many phony and hateful things manufactured that one has to wonder HOW anyone can buy into this nonsense. Editing techniques are so sophisticated not that sentences with words removed appear seamless..    It has been disproved over and over.. Starting with his birth certificate. Of course the true haters and bigots wouldn't believe anything presented..


----------



## AprilT (Sep 19, 2015)

Just as christian don't want to be grouped in with certain factions of types who are fanatics and twist their use their faith to comment all kinds of unjust, many who classify themselves of any other faith too should be careful not to try to lump all who are of a Islam/muslim faith into some kind of evil practicing American hate group.  

As far as bowing is it the degree of bow: Maybe Obama was more agile   What these snips and clips and false reports do is continue to show as a people our ignorance of traditions of people around the world and continued attempts to in-fight and harm our own leaders.  We are and continue to be an embarrassment.  The bowing has nothing to do with subservience from the standpoint of our leaders, but that of respect for the traditions of the people we interact with without giving into our own ego or arrogance.

http://my2bucks.com/2009/11/18/how-dare-obama-bow-–-but-it’s-fine-for-bush-and-nixon/

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/presidential-bows-revisited/comment-page-3/

Just a couple of presidents but, there are others including pics of Bush practically kissing Sadi's and walking hand and hand. None of which bother me, kind of sweet in fact.  

Nixon bows


Eisenhower bows


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2015)

Trump bites the rump!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

What's a little bow compared..  lol..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Off on their honeymoon?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2015)

It is very common in the Middle East for heterosexual men to hold hands. Not uptight like North Americans who seem to feel that only women should behave affectionately toward each other. So silly, and repressed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> It is very common in the Middle East for heterosexual men to hold hands. Not uptight like North Americans who seem to feel that only women should behave affectionately toward each other. So silly, and repressed.



This in North America and it's not common here.  Cultures differ and I'm okay with that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

I think we know about the different cultures Shalimar..  The Point was made that Obama bowed to a Saudi royal.. as of course is custom... and it was made to sound like Obama was WEAK and a Muslim for doing it..  SOOOOOOOO  we are just pointing out that Obama is not the ONLY prez to follow the customs of another country while visiting..


----------

